# Dolby digital?



## jrr4 (Sep 29, 2006)

I've got the stereo receiver set for auto format decode (meaning that whatever the signal coming in is what's put out). Xbox, I've got full DD surround. Blu-ray? Same thing. HR24-200? No surround. The Dolby Digital is turned on, and I can switch between the English DD and the SAP DD, so it screams that it's working.

Any thoughts?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

What are you getting?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Make sure the program is in Dolby. Then toggle the DD off and back on in the setup, and see if anything changes. Sometimes it gets confused.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

How is your receiver connected to the surround sound receiver?


----------



## jrr4 (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm only getting the front speakers. I'm connected by HDMI


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jrr4 said:


> I'm only getting the front speakers. I'm connected by HDMI


Are you sure the content you are watching is being broadcast in DD?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

jrr4 said:


> I'm only getting the front speakers. I'm connected by HDMI


You may be watching something in DD 2.0, not 5.1.



RunnerFL said:


> Are you sure the content you are watching is being broadcast in DD?


DD does not mean 5.1.


----------



## jrr4 (Sep 29, 2006)

Almost certain. Wouldn't Fast Five on HBO (tuned for testing purposes only) be in DD?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> DD does not mean 5.1.


I'm well aware of that.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

jrr4 said:


> Almost certain. Wouldn't Fast Five on HBO (tuned for testing purposes only) be in DD?


I am getting 5.1 on it here.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jrr4 said:


> I've got the stereo receiver set for auto format decode (meaning that whatever the signal coming in is what's put out). Xbox, I've got full DD surround. Blu-ray? Same thing. HR24-200? No surround. The Dolby Digital is turned on, and I can switch between the English DD and the SAP DD, so it screams that it's working.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Check the settings for the particular HDMI input that you are using for the HR24. Each connection can usually be customized in the AV receiver. If it can and you have it set to Auto, try chanigng it to 1080i.


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

Make sure the INPUT on your receiver is configured for surround -- most receivers require that each input have it's audio configured via a sub-menu.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> You may be watching something in DD 2.0, not 5.1.
> 
> DD does not mean 5.1.


I had a similar Problem where I was just getting DD 2.0 and that was the first time I became aware that there could be such a thing as DD 2.0. :eek2:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Richierich said:


> I had a similar Problem where I was just getting DD 2.0 and that was the first time I became aware that there could be such a thing as DD 2.0. :eek2:


I've come across some movies on Blu-ray that are like that. "Casablanca" is mastered in DTS Master Audio English 1.0. "The Green Berets"is mastered in Dolby True HD English 1.0.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> I've come across some movies on Blu-ray that are like that. "Casablanca" is mastered in DTS Master Audio English 1.0. "The Green Berets"is mastered in Dolby True HD English 1.0.


Is that just the center speaker?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Is that just the center speaker?


Yes


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Yes


That's got to sound weird.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

sigma1914;3179247 said:


> That's got to sound weird.


Not at all. That's how it should sound.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> That's got to sound weird.


Believe it or not, in both cases it's a improvement over previous versions released on DVD.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Is that just the center speaker?


http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Casablanca-Blu-ray/33623/


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Sometimes turning off receiver or surround system helps to get the full effect for 5.1 and making sure the Hdmi cable is pushed in, And as said earlier toggle Dolby Digital off and on


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

peds48 said:


> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Casablanca-Blu-ray/33623/


I have the BluRay of Casablanca. It is fantastic. Also, I have the original Jazz Singer in BluRay which is basically a silent film. The picture quality of these two movies are great! The audio is single channel DD for both movies.


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

jrr4 said:


> I've got the stereo receiver set for auto format decode (meaning that whatever the signal coming in is what's put out). Xbox, I've got full DD surround. Blu-ray? Same thing. HR24-200? No surround. The Dolby Digital is turned on, and I can switch between the English DD and the SAP DD, so it screams that it's working.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Do you have a 5.1 DD capable Audio/Video Receiver? What brand and model number?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Smooth Jazzer said:


> Do you have a 5.1 DD capable Audio/Video Receiver? What brand and model number?


The OP's profile says he has a HR20, two Tivos, and a Sony receiver.


----------



## jrr4 (Sep 29, 2006)

Wow I really need to update my profile!

It was resolved in the receivers HDMI settings. Thanks to everyone for the help


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

There were some posts deleted that weren't adding to the discussion. Please, if you can't help, at least don't hurt.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> The OP's profile says he has a HR20, two Tivos, and a Sony receiver.


~~~~~~~~~~~NOT ALL Sony receivers are DD 5.1 equipped~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Smooth Jazzer said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~NOT ALL Sony receivers are DD 5.1 equipped~~~~~~~~~~


But he said he was getting "full surround DD" on his Blu-Ray player. That makes the Sony AVR 5.1 a forgone conclusion. Now stop fighting, please.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

RunnerFL;3181645 said:


> But he said he was getting "full surround DD" on his Blu-Ray player. That makes the Sony AVR 5.1 a forgone conclusion. Now stop fighting, please.


Exactly. It was more than obvious that his receiver was at least 5.1 capable.


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> You may be watching something in DD 2.0, not 5.1.
> 
> DD does not mean 5.1.


You need to check the Dolby Laboratories evolution from AC-3(1995) to DD 5.1(1997), OK?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Smooth Jazzer said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~NOT ALL Sony receivers are DD 5.1 equipped~~~~~~~~~~


On thursday the OP announced his issues were resolved and thanked everyone. Yet for the past two days you have chosen to interpret what others have posted, than treat them like you're the "All Knowing OZ" of audio/video and argue with them. I assure you the likes of RunnerFL, Hoosier205, hilmar2k, and myself have a better understanding of audio/video technology than you. It's time for you to accept that and stop fighting as RunnerFL requested.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Smooth Jazzer said:


> You need to check the Dolby Laboratories evolution from AC-3(1995) to DD 5.1(1997), OK?


AC-3(Audio Code number 3), was just Dolby's name for the home version of Dolby Digital which was what it was called in the theaters. Until they just decided to drop the AC-3 designation and call both theater versions and home systems the same thing. In its original form, it could contain anywhere from 1 to 6 channels(5.1). You really need to check your facts before posting. :nono:

There are still old classic movies that could be released with a DD1.0 soundtrack, since the original sound would have been in mono anyway, why would you mess with the original sound format?


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> AC-3(Audio Code number 3), was just Dolby's name for the home version of Dolby Digital which was what it was called in the theaters. Until they just decided to drop the AC-3 designation and call both theater versions and home systems the same thing. In its original form, it could contain anywhere from 1 to 6 channels(5.1). You really need to check your facts before posting. :nono:
> 
> There are still old classic movies that could be released with a DD1.0 soundtrack, since the original sound would have been in mono anyway, why would you mess with the original sound format?


I dangled that bait and you took it. It also served the purpose for you to post the AC-3/DD 5.1 development. I knew the facts otherwise I had NOT dangled the bait you naively took. I have a bunch of AC-3 encoded laserdiscs from Terminator 2, Top Gun to 1997 Star Wars, thank you.


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> On thursday the OP announced his issues were resolved and thanked everyone. Yet for the past two days you have chosen to interpret what others have posted, than treat them like you're the "All Knowing OZ" of audio/video and argue with them. I assure you the likes of RunnerFL, Hoosier205, hilmar2k, and myself have a better understanding of audio/video technology than you. It's time for you to accept that and stop fighting as RunnerFL requested.


I don't give a rat's rear. I know what I know. BTW it's Thursday, correctly I may add! Obviously you do NOT know or how to use then and than correctly in a sentence. Keep them coming because I love to blast simple grammatical blunders! I set my Home Theater ALL by lonesome. I do NOT post belly aching questions about WHY my Directv receiver does NOT do this or do that. Like I posted earlier(deleted!) I will NOT seek a Home Theater opinion from someone of your "eloquent" reputation. Yes, I understand AC-3 now DD 5.1 since 1997. Dolby Laboratories changed that to avoid nomenclature confusions.
My humble Home Theater:
Mitsubishi 60" DLP calibrated my myself.
Onkyo TX-SR875 AVR
Two Oppo's BDP-83 for BDP's and SACD's
Oppo DV-983H for SD DVD's and regular CD's
Directv H20-100 because of OTA channels accessibility
In addition to that I have swapped engines on riding lawn mowers and fixed an Electrolux vacuum cleaner by replacing the brains outboard. The last two a desert that reflects my mechanical ability. Over 50 college credit hours in Chemistry alone, at least 45 in Biology plus licensed to work in the medical field,not too bad! NO, I am NOT so courageous to prescribe medications such as Midol like you did a couple days ago:eek2: Finally I read, write and speak English and Spanish fluently. That is called a true bilingual. Once more I trust my humble IQ before I ask a Home Theater two cents opinion from you.
Muchas gracias


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Smooth Jazzer said:


> .... Over 50 college credit hours in Chemistry alone, at least 45 in Biology plus licensed to work in the medical field,not too bad! NO, I am NOT so courageous to prescribe medications such as Midol like you did a couple days ago:eek2:...


All that science and your license to work in the medical field, and you didn't know Midol is an over-the-counter drug?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Smooth Jazzer said:


> I don't give a rat's rear. I know what I know. BTW it's Thursday, correctly I may add! I set my Home Theater ALL by lonesome. I do NOT post belly aching questions about WHY my D* does NOT do this or do that. Like I posted earlier(deleted!) I will NOT seek a Home Theater opinion from someone of your "eloquent" reputation. Yes, I understand AC-3 now DD.1 since 1997.
> My humble Home Theater:
> Mitsubishi 60" DLP calibrated my myself.
> Onkyo TX-SR875
> ...


I never made a dime with spelling or grammar but I did accumulate a fortune investing in income properties which enabled me to retire before I was 50!  Want to compare resumes? I graduated from the School of Hard Knocks. Got my masters at the University of Da Nang during the Tet Offensive. Earned countless credit hours in the deserts of Iraq during Desert Storm. As for your current response to my post, all it it serves is to prove you're just a legend in your own mind. :sure:


----------

